

Swear the pain away: study finds swearing alleviates pain - neuroworld
http://trueslant.com/ryansager/2009/07/13/swear-the-pain-away/

======
calambrac
So glad Neuroworld exists, we really don't have enough outlets for reblogs of
shallow summaries of stupid studies.

